# US tops poll of most desirable place to live



## bluewind22

Yes, I can see why so many people want to move to America. It has to be one of the best places in the world to live, if you have the money to make it happen. In some ways, when thinking of tangibles regarding quality of life, you must have the finances to make that happen. This is true no matter in the world you live. Money may not buy a person happiness, but it would definitely improve a person's quality of life. New York and San Francisco may be great places to live, but try doing it on a budget. Won't happen.


----------



## antiking

Are you kidding??? NO WAY!!! Americans are leaving the States in droves. Who wants to live in a Police state, government surveillance, 
Government killing innocent children, women and others in various parts of the world, Government lies, taxes upon taxes and so on. 
As always, Canada is a puppet of the States.... You people do not know when you are being bamboozled.


----------



## Guest

Don't do it!! I am not sure why people would want to move to the U.S. We have no universal healthcare (and no, Obamacare doesn't even come close). We have become a country of feudal overlords and serfs. This country is going down the tubes. Most Americans would probably leave if they could!! Go to our neighbor Canada.


----------



## intersect1433

I disagree, with all the things going on in the states and taxes really high. I'd rather live in the Philippines or Australia


----------



## Annie5

LOL yes it is desirable; if you are male....pfffttttttt.....people are dropping their citizenship it is so desirable; leave it to CEO's, Oligarchy, and GOP, this country will be run by those 3 just like Russia. sheese


----------

